# Photo Blitz April 30th in Los Angeles (5 models, Fashion to Nude)



## DrongoPhoto (Apr 12, 2011)

Looking to build a portfolio in one day?  $150 can make that happen.

Where Professional Models Meet Model Photographers - ModelMayhem

My new studio is hosting the event.  Come make some new friends!


----------

